# I'm a 12 Hour Rule Violator for May 2nd Delivery



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Yeah, yeah, yeah... excuses, excuses. Better late than never, right?

Well, we finally made it and picked up the car from the Welt yesterday and had a delightful surprise guest. Get to that in a second.

I'll just start by saying this. No wonder you guys come back so depressed!!!:rofl: You never wanted to leave... not just the car, but the whole ED experience. It makes you wanna wish it could last forever, I tell ya. We're in Rapallo now (first place since the day before pick up that we've been able to get internet access or have time) and I just wanted to let you guys know that all is entirely well and the first half of our journey has been most memorable.

Oh, and who was our surprise guest ya'll might be wondering, right? After we completed the product information center portion prior to delivery, we go back up to the Premium Lounge. After we get out of the elevator, this gentleman in a suit walks up to Kim (my lovely wife), Bernhard, and I and introduces himself as a delivery trainee. He politely asks if we mind accompanying us in our delivery. I'm like, wow, not a problem, but I'm thinking this guys voice sounds familiar. He then proceeds to introduce himself and says his name is _Spira_. Finally, the light bulb illuminates my brain and my jaw drops and I say, "You mean, *Jonathan Spira*???" Jonathan nods yes and he's laughing and we're all laughing in disbelief. And I just started cracking up in utter shock that I'm standing before the legendary JSpira. Couldn't believe it, guys. I got _got._ Gotta say, one of the coolest surprises I've had in a while. It was quite an honor for you to be there Jonathan. Way cool, man. Sorry I missed you and Alfred G later.

Then, after the Welt Tour, we miraculously ran into ChrisCheung in the elevator on the way back up to the Premium Lounge. Call it intuition or just the simple fact that I vaguely remembered that Chris had a 12-something check-in time and I remember telling him that I thought we were gonna miss each other 'cause we were gonna get on the road. Thankfully, we did the Welt Tour (so worth it) and I got to meet you, Chris.

So here's a coupla pics.

First pic- had to make the obliged pilgrimage to Hofbrauhaus. Prost!! (Joe, sorry we missed you.)

Second pic- Bernhard, Jonathan, and me after the surprise.

Third pic- ChrisCheung and me.

Third Pic- Kim and I at valet picking up the car on the way out.

Again, thanks everybody for your patience on this 12 hour rule posting. I hope the ED gods will forgive me. :angel: I promise to post a timely ED report when I get back. :thumbup: Auf Weidersehen, Alla salute, and Au revoir for now!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Phew.

I was having trouble keeping this to myself, Adrian.

It was great meeting you and Kim.

I´m glad I was able to participate in your delivery experience and add to its uniqueness. :angel:

Enjoy the trip!

P.S. I should add that I introduced myself as Herr Schmidt at the very beginning (just to throw you off the scent) and I also had to make a motion to Bernhard (finger over lips) so he wouldn´t say anything as I walked up. Pity the candid camera people weren´t around.


----------



## joe7670 (Oct 8, 2005)

Enjoy the car and the rest of the trip!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Good to hear from you Adrian... but Jonathan is in big trouble! 

Glad you guys had a great time. Post more of your adventure soon.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow apparently I missed all the excitement by like 5-mins.

I saw Chris at the Check-in lounge and apparently, Adrian had just headed down the stairs when I stepped into the Check-in lounge.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Sorry I missed you and Alfred G later.


Too bad! We waited yor you quite a while, but...

It was nice to meet Jonathan again and to get to see the Vier Jahreszeiten hotel from the inside. (If you live near Munich you usually never get to see Munich hotels from the inside.)

1 - Jonathan and I at the Welt
2 - View from Herr Spiras hotel room to Maximilianstrasse
3 - JSpira, Rolf Raffelsieper and I (in my hands a book written by JSpira)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SJAPoc said:


> Good to hear from you Adrian... but Jonathan is in big trouble!


who, me? :rofl:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds like quite the memorable experience, nice work on the surprise J! I'm sure, given your hard work on behalf of ED customers, the committee will give you a pardon.........this time! 

Erik


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

But if I didn´t get a car, there was no timer for the 12-hour rule, right?


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

JSpira said:


> But if I didn´t get a car, there was no timer for the 12-hour rule, right?


I was referring to Adrian and his self-admitted violation, you would be a totally different matter. With your vast amount of ED's, it might be a bit tougher to get a pardon! :angel:

Erik


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

guppyflyer said:


> I was referring to Adrian and his self-admitted violation, you would be a totally different matter. With your vast amount of ED's, it might be a bit tougher to get a pardon! :angel:
> 
> Erik


Ja but I´ve built up a bank of early submissions so I probably have lots of free hours in case I ever miss the deadline.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

oh boy, what have we all done! Adrian should have never had an ED experience. He will start charging a premium because now he knows...:rofl:

Congrats man, enjoy your trip. Awesome that JS was there to meet you, a very special touch for a very special CA! :thumbup:


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. For someone like me that has only dealt with Adrian long distance through PMs, Email and telephone, Its nice to be able to see what he and his wife look like.
Nice gesture Mr. Spira. I think I speak for all of Adrian's customers in thanking you for honoring him.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Congrats on the ride Adrian. Enjoy the rest of your trip. I hope that the re-delivery is short (though if I remember correctly, the car is for your dealership...). I am glad that you got the chance to experience ED and to meet Jspira, what an added bonus!


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice story!

What a surprise for everyone... Adrian get to see the Welt first hand and Jonathan learning to do deliveries... I am sure he could teach them how to do it!


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

Great photos and story. What a nice community.:thumbup:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, that's the most impressive effort I've ever heard of. 7 hour flight from NYC to meet Adrian in Munchen???
Now when's my 335d going to get confirmed...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ucla95 said:


> Wow, that's the most impressive effort I've ever heard of. 7 hour flight from NYC to meet Adrian in Munchen???
> ..


Actually, longer - I went via London as my schedule did not coincide with Lufthansa´s one flight per day to JFK.

For the record, I went between terminals 3 and 2 (AA to Lufthansa) via the intransit system and it was not bad - no lines but that might have been because I was at LHR in the middle of the day and missed the rush.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Adrian, wonderful experience and I'm sure it will be a long time until that smile fades....best of luck with your new ride!

JS, now you've set a precedent and every Bimmerfest member will expect you to meet and greet them on their ED....look at the bright side, your frequent flier miles will grow exponentially.:wow:


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Adrian - Sounds like you had an awesome delivery...congrats man! Have a safe trip back...beautiful weather in the Southeast right now.

JSpira...in Adrian's "I'm finally going" thread when you said that you KNEW he had "fotos," I was almost about to ask, "How...were you there?" Cool surprise man!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cha777 said:


> JSpira...in Adrian's "I'm finally going" thread when you said that you KNEW he had "fotos," I was almost about to ask, "How...were you there?" Cool surprise man!


I was indeed leaving breadcrumbs... :angel:


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow...if the great Adrian broke the 12 hr rule, this 1st timer won't feel too badly if she screws up too. 

So happy for you and Kim....be warned, I'll be asking all sorts of ED questions when you get back.

Lov ya man and looking forward to your guidance on my own ED experience. Every day gets me a little closer YEPPIE!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Phil G (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome surprise! Can't wait to hear more about it, Adrian. I'm just so happy that you finally got to go on the same amazing trip you have set up so many of us with! I'll definately say that I'm very jealous that you got to take a tour of the Welt facility, however I guess that just gives me an excuse to do another ED whenever I decide it's time to part with my Bimmer way down the road!

Thanks again for setting up my ED experience last March, Adrian! 13 months and 23,800 miles later, my 335i still puts a huge grin on my face. I probably take her out for a "joy ride" about 3-4 times a week, and it just never gets old! 

By the way, what are the specs of your E93?!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

*Congrats on the 335CIC...but what about M roady?*

Adrian:

Congrats on your ED of the 335. I assume this is Kim's car...right??? Last time we talked you were waiting on your M roady...change of heart? In any event..sounds like you had a blast. Sooner or later Lisa and I will have to do the ED trek so we can see what all the excitement is about (as soon as I can part with the E46 M3 for the E93 M3).


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats on the new car Adrian :thumbup:

J, I hope to see you on my next ED


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Is it just me or does Alfred G look a lot like Joe Scarborough (No disrespect intended Alfred G) in this picture??


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

Billd104 said:


> Is it just me or does Alfred G look a lot like Joe Scarborough (No disrespect intended Alfred G) in this picture??


Scary...even the tilt of the head is similar....:wow:


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe they are long lost twins???


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Billd104 said:


> Maybe they are long lost twins???


Haven't you noticed that every now and then Joe looks a little different on NBC and 
toks wis a veird German akzent?


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

:rofl:


Alfred G said:


> Haven't you noticed that every now and then Joe looks a little different on NBC and
> toks wis a veird German akzent?


:rofl: Now that you mention it... I do, and he tends to make more sense at times too!!


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

(bump)

Hey Adrian...where's that write-up??!!


----------

